# Dog nose peeling, possible auto immune issues? Changed diet to raw!



## nicoley2132 (May 26, 2017)

My 3 year old collie/border collie mix Sadie has had a peeling nose for about 3 months now. We initially thought nothing of it just assumed it was a sun burn and that she would get over it. We made a vet apt for next week after speaking with him over the phone. He mentioned that it could be a possible auto immune issue. Otherwise she has NO other symptoms, she has more energy then you can handle, shes happy,she eats well and appears to be in good health besides the nose, and some rough looking skin around her eyes and lips. i started researching homeopathic ways to help dogs with this issue. The first thing that came up was the raw food diet and building her immune system. So thats exactly what i did. We switched cold turkey to raw diet. Its been 5 days and since then her nose has turned very pink in color. Is that possible healing skin? Ive also been putting coconut oil on it. My other dog is now using her leg after a severe break to her pelvis and everyone is acting and feeling great on there new way of life!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What about vaccines? Have any been given? They can cause the worst immune system problems....


----------



## nicoley2132 (May 26, 2017)

not in over a year but yes shes received vaccines..however she wont be anymore!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Vaccines can actually do more harm than good. You can have titers done to show immunity instead. If already immune, absolutely no reason to vaccinate.


----------

